# Condensation in Headlights assembly



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I had some during very cold weather last winter, but it went away once the weather warmed. 

I would guess that there is a leak in the housing somewhere. If the car is under b2b warranty still have the dealer replace it. 

If not you could remove the assembly and dry it by removing bulbs to allow air in. Then try to reseal it with more RTV silicone around all seams.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

They're vented. When the humid summer air gets chilled to nighttime fall temps, you get condensation. 
It will eventually go away on its own.
Turn your lights on to warm them up, it'll help it go away sooner.
Or if you want it to go away fast, remove the back covers on a cold dry morning and drive to work with the lights on, replacing the covers when you get there. I did that once when my Saturn's headlights were a mess in -10 degree temps. It was the only time that car had condensation issues while daily driven.


----------



## manuel199 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tips from both of you guys, It was a cold dry day today so I removed all the bulbs and let the assembly air dry, checked the seals for the signal, low/high beam, and side marker everything is looking fine, just wondering the dealer is a long drive from where I live 2+ hours I would like to see if the vent is blocked, can't seem to find it on the housing the condensation still has returned in one headlight assembly only


----------

